# What does your signature mean?



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

Explain, please.  

Mine (currently) is my LJ hyperlink, a quote from a book called 1984 (I love this quote...isn't it just delicious?), and a quote that my friend says quite often: my excuse for not trying. 

What about you people's?


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 11, 2005)

Um...wait a moment...what does mine say?

Edit: Oh yes. Mine is a quote from Bob Dylan's lyrically greatest song, *Desolation Row*, a quote from the esteemed Yaygollum warning of the perils of feral horses, a link to the splendid Writer's Resource website, operated by our very own Reem, and a piece of hotheaded rebellion, showing that despite the benign facade, Hammersmith _never _does what he is told.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh that's what that is...a benign facade. I never would have guessed...


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 11, 2005)

I think Blackstar is the only one who really gets mine. For obvious reasons...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm honored, I think...  A whole signature to myself.


Already I'm in your head, influencing your desicions! One day, you will worship me! Ahaha! Ahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Talierin (Sep 11, 2005)

Just some silliness from the most super rad band ever, The Aquabats


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 11, 2005)

My next sig will be another Silent Hill reference. If it isnt too long I'm going to do the origional "Letter from Mary" (dead girl) that James gets in zhe beginning.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 12, 2005)

_Elgee! Meldomeoir--_ 
Ah, there I am. . .http://www.freewebs.com/hlgstrider
Friends and teachers, I ask: "What is hell?" I maintain that it is the suffering of being unable to love. Dosteovsky.
RX--Items in this post to be taken in small doses accompanied with a grain of salt. ​ 
I thought I'd paste in my signature just in case I decide to change it later. . .which I will. 

First line: Elgee is who I am and I want people to know that Elgee is me because it is who I am and it isn't anyone else, it's me, just in case there was any confusion about that. 
Meldomeior is, according to former member Galdor, Elvish for Cat Lover. I don't know if this is true, but I like the sound of it, so I keep it around.

The second line is a link to my site, just in case you can't find me.

Next two lines are from _The Brothers Karamazov_ which I am currently reading. I like Dusty-ov-sky. 

The final bit is something I should have put in my signature a looooooong time ago. Basically it is a warning to those who would take me too seriously, who are many and easily offended. BOO!


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to make the purple letters spell out e.Blackstar but then it hit me. There is no 'b' in the entire quote!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 12, 2005)

Ha, and that might have surpassed 'honored' and gone straight on into 'creepy'.



That link is so mine! You vile fiend!


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 12, 2005)

it was gonna say something else in the red letters but i dont want to be _that _mean.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah Rai I love you too.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 14, 2005)

The meaning of my signature is — I would hope — self-evident. But for that one pesky TTFer  for whom it is still a mystery: 

1. Gimli's reply to Legolas is, to me, Tolkien's prediction of Man's future: we will eventually and inevitably destroy ourselves through our arrogance, stupidity and violence. 

2. I have little patience with fools and fools' arguments. 

3. Now that I've burned out on religious and political posts, I've installed a new set of links to various Tolkien-related sites, which I hope one and all will find both instructive and enjoyable. 

Barley


----------



## EscaflowneEnzo (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey everyone! 

My signature stands for two things. 

1.How I view myself on this planet.
2.It is a lyric from a band back in 82-83. They were called Red Lorry Yellow Lorry.

Well....that's about it for now. See ya!


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 21, 2005)

Currently: 'Don't Panic' 

If you fail to comprehend, too bad.  If I ever purchase a laptop, that is EXACTLY what I wish to put on the back.  

My signatures tend to change whenever I feel like it, although I tend to stick with ones that at least force one to think it through a little. 'Do to others as you wish them to do to you' (wording might be a bit off, but english is not my native language) you see. Which might turn into my sig one day too.


----------



## Walter (Sep 21, 2005)

DGoeij said:


> 'Do to others as you wish them to do to you' (wording might be a bit off, but english is not my native language) you see. Which might turn into my sig one day too.





> _"And as ye would that men should do to you, do ye also to them likewise."_



which is found in Luke 6:31 in the King James version, in the "modern" rendering: _"Do (un)to others as you would have them do to you."_. 

And very much related, IMO, to Kant's "Kategorischer Imperativ", Hammurabi's "ane eye for an eye" and to "tit for tat"... 

----

All smartass comments aside, what I really wanted say here: Good to see you're still alive and kicking, Ronald, I feared I would never again hear from you...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 21, 2005)

Walter said:


> which is found in Luke 6:31 in the King James version, in the "modern" rendering: _"Do (un)to others as you would have them do to you."_.
> 
> And very much related, IMO, to Kant's "Kategorischer Imperativ", Hammurabi's "ane eye for an eye" and to "tit for tat"...
> 
> ...



I like the "negative" phrasing: "Whatsover you would not have done unto you do you not unto others." This prevents one from being subject to benign neglect as well as being subjected to the tender mercies of sadists, bullies, masochists and other wackos, and becomes a proactive command to do _good_ things unto others...

Barley


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 21, 2005)

Walter said:


> All smartass comments aside, what I really wanted say here: Good to see you're still alive and kicking, Ronald, I feared I would never again hear from you...



Hah! We dutch have a saying, 'Onkruid vergaat niet' which is one of those occasions in which I find my native language much more capable of expressing my thoughts than the endless variety of witty comments that enrich the english and american language. But we are getting seriously off topic here, like I'm bound to do when running into old friends.

EDIT: Walter, I just noticed you do not wish to recieve pm's and such and I noticed part of the reason why not. Perhaps you would like to sent me an e-mail?


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Nov 21, 2005)

Mine, of course, is just a collection of great sites, but that may change.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 21, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Um...wait a moment...what does mine say?
> 
> Edit: Oh yes. Mine is a quote from Bob Dylan's lyrically greatest song, *Desolation Row*, a quote from the esteemed Yaygollum warning of the perils of feral horses, a link to the splendid Writer's Resource website, operated by our very own Reem, and a piece of hotheaded rebellion, showing that despite the benign facade, Hammersmith _never _does what he is told.


 While I have full respect for Yaygollum and his horses, I've been forced by untoward circumstances to replace it with a nicely informative website telling people how to understand England.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 21, 2005)

_Elgee! Meldomeoir--_ 
http://www.freewebs.com/hlgstrider
And suppose that you lived in that forest in France, where the average young person just hasn't a chance to escape from the perilous pants-eating-plants!--Dr. Suess
RX--Items in this post to be taken in small doses accompanied with a grain of salt. 

Told you I'd change something! But no, you wouldn't listen. You had to doubt my veracity. You had to . . . clears throat and hits herself with a stuffed leopard.

Andywise, I went down in the level of literacy and changed my Dosteovsky quote for a Dr. Suess quote. As a child I found this one gut wrenchingly hilarious. Now . . . I find it still incredibly hilarious! Just my sense of humor.
It's just the cadence of Pants-eating-plants . . . P is a funny letter.


----------



## DGoeij (Nov 22, 2005)

Elgee! Ouch. Being one of those males that time and again missed his girlfriends new hairstyles, I spotted this one immediatly. Dark green does not match with purple, especially if you want me to read it.


----------

